# another season nearly done



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

into the final weekend of our shooting season, 4 days to go, but only 3 days shooting (we're not permitted to shoot on Sundays), I've got Beaters day tomorrow, Gabriels rugby on Sunday, "walked up" shooting on Monday and Tuesday and then that's it till September ....oh, somewhere between now and tuesday I need to submit my tax returns too),,,gonna be a busy few days..guess the last priority is gonna be the tax returns, I'll get £100 fine for a late return but 3 days free shooting, I'll take that hit :


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

the proof in the pudding will come on the "walked up" days where I actually shoot at the birds they point, flush and retrieve,,,,I just hope that I don't let them down


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

harrigab said:


> into the final weekend of our shooting season, 4 days to go, but only 3 days shooting (we're not permitted to shoot on Sundays), I've got Beaters day tomorrow, Gabriels rugby on Sunday, "walked up" shooting on Monday and Tuesday and then that's it till September ....oh, somewhere between now and tuesday I need to submit my tax returns too),,,gonna be a busy few days..guess the last priority is gonna be the tax returns, I'll get £100 fine for a late return but 3 days free shooting, I'll take that hit :


Atleast you have your priorities in order 😆


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

...and a new season began last friday, out on the partridge, had a great day


----------

